# Newborn Ressuscitation/Laryngoscopy



## cedwards (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you bill 99440 newborn resuscitation and 31515 laryngoscopy together?  Does it require a modifer?  Which one?


----------



## khines80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, these two codes can be billed together.  No, a modifier is not necessary. If it's a newborn I/P claim, then usually a hospital will generate the claim without the CPT's listed.


----------

